# US GOLDING



## Rod (16/11/16)

I buy some of my hops from Yakima Valley hops 

Needed some Styrian Goldings 

they have some US Goldings

are they the same hops

Rod


----------



## damoninja (16/11/16)

From what I gather... US goldings are EK goldings cultivated in the US where styrian goldings are fuggles cultivated in central europe. 

They're going to be different but if it's all you can get, I'd sub it... 

Edit: removed nonsense


----------



## sp0rk (16/11/16)

Available here at home 
https://www.beerco.com.au/product/hops/styrian-goldings-sv/

But I am very tempted to get some of Yakima's hop hash...


----------



## manticle (16/11/16)

UK fuggles are way different to styrians damoninja.

@rod - if you need styrians, buy styrians (or bobek or possibly aurora).


----------



## damoninja (16/11/16)

manticle said:


> UK fuggles are way different to styrians damoninja.
> 
> @rod - if you need styrians, buy styrians (or nobek or possibly aurora).


Ah right, not used just based on what I've read, or maybe I'm recalling incorrectly.


----------



## manticle (16/11/16)

The parent is the same - styrians are fuggles grown in Slovenia so that bit is correct. Flavour wise however they are very different as the environment they are grown in affects characteristics very strongly.

UK fuggles for me are very earthy, cigar, wood, etc. Styrians are more like mandarin and vanilla, sometimes apricot.


----------



## manticle (16/11/16)

Further to that, you will find substitution charts/recommendations that will suggest fuggles can sub but my personal experience puts them worlds apart.

They do combine well together though (eg. Landlord).


----------

